# Weed help



## jdcrookshanks

Need help identifying this weed. Scotts Spring and Fall Weed and Feed has never touched it.


----------



## CTTurfDad

Ground ivy/Creeping Charlie. I used WBG CCO on mine and with a few apps it was completely zorched. The key AI here is triclopyr.


----------

